# do you keep your passport on you while sightseeing?



## jolie (Dec 6, 2007)

We will be leaving for Cancun on Saturday. Once we check into our resort, what do you with our passports? Are we suppose to keep them on us at all times? Can we carry a copy so they don't get accidently lost or stolen? Can we leave it in the safe at the resort?


----------



## salpal (Dec 6, 2007)

we keep them in the safe and we carry a copy with us.


----------



## barndweller (Dec 6, 2007)

My DH had his stolen from our room when we were in France. It took most of the next day to get it replaced before we could go on to Spain. Since then, our passports are kept in our moneybelts on us all the time. Even when we travel in the US.


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 6, 2007)

I always keep our passports with us at all times when we are out of the country.  I'd rather take the chances with them in our possession.  Keep a copy in your suit case and with a friend at home to ease replacement just in case.

nonutrix


----------



## linsj (Dec 6, 2007)

I, too, carry mine with me when out of the country, especially since I don't take my driver's license, too, unless I plan to rent a car. Sometimes I've needed it for ID when using a credit card.


----------



## matbec (Dec 6, 2007)

*Suggest you keep passports close to you*



jolie said:


> We will be leaving for Cancun on Saturday. Once we check into our resort, what do you with our passports? Are we suppose to keep them on us at all times? Can we carry a copy so they don't get accidently lost or stolen? Can we leave it in the safe at the resort?



We keep our passports with us at all times. As some of the other posts have noted, keep a copy elsewhere (whether or not it's your luggage or the room safe), and leave a copy with someone back home. You never know when or if you're going to need to replace it.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 6, 2007)

As my Grandmother said, "Keep it pinned to your underwear."  :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 7, 2007)

Either keep it at the hotel or take it in a money belt. Either way, have a copy (or 20) someplace else so if it "goes missing" the pain of replacement is reduced.

We usually carry them in a money belt when out and about. That said, its hard to do in a swim suit. 

Cheers


----------



## BSQ (Dec 7, 2007)

nope.  we keep it and our tourist visa locked away in our safe.  We keep our DL on us for identification purposes.   (I do this where ever I travel, not just cancun ... unless I know I am going to be going through a border crossing)


----------



## Detailor (Dec 7, 2007)

I do pretty much as BSQ does.  As soon as we're at a resort the passports go into the safe.  I do have copies of the passports that I keep elsewhere in the unit and carry very little with me other than a credit card, my license, the room key and some cash.

As others have mentioned, this works for me in Cancun but we use our passports for travel ID when we're travelling in the states, too.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Keitht (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm with the 'keep it in the safe' brigade here.  The chances of it being stolen from the hotel are remote, and I don't wear a moneybelt anyway.  I do generally carry a copy of the passport in my wallet or pocket.


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We keep them in a pouch around my neck under my clothing.  Again, I'm happier knowing I have them if we need them.  Now.......visiting warm, sticky, little clothing destinations would probably change my approach.


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm like Kietht, whether in the Caribbean, Mexico, or Europe. I carry a copy in my wallet just in case.


----------



## andrea t (Dec 7, 2007)

Overseas or the Caribbean, I keep our passports in the room safe and carry a reduced in size laminated copy with me.


----------



## BajaJoes (Dec 7, 2007)

*Passport in Cancun**

 I would like to say you all made good suggestions but the bottom line is the only times you need a Passport once you are in Cancun is if you are flying back to the US.  In my humble opinion you are more likely to be asked for your tourist visa than a passport. The passport is only needed to get on a plane home or at Customs once you return. If you happen to be driving home  or taking a boat a Passport is not required until sometime next year the date of which has not yet been determined


----------



## Jim McLaren (Dec 8, 2007)

matbec said:


> As some of the other posts have noted, keep a copy elsewhere (whether or not it's your luggage or the room safe), and leave a copy with someone back home. You never know when or if you're going to need to replace it.



I hadn't thought about needing the copy but I will probably scan a copy and email it to my gmail account (in addition to the other copies).  If you've lost everything you might be able to get it that way.


----------



## Jimster (Dec 8, 2007)

*copy*

I think its necessary for some to understand WHY these people are saying to keep a copy.  The main reason is not for a casual inspection by some government official.  The main reason is if you have your original lost, stolen or misplaced then it is possible to get a new passport immediately.  The information AND the picture on the passport are needed for a new passport.  Thus, keep a laminated copy (or two) of your passport with you.  Otherwise, you may end up spending a day or two or three trying to get a new passport issued.  I had a friend once who lost his passport while in Spain and it took him 2 extra days, a canceled ticket and several phone calls to correct the matter.  His employer wasn't very happy either.  Finally, it should be obvious (but I'll say it anyway), you will probably get help losing your passport.  If you keep your passport with your money, it may be part of the robbery or even if you don't, the concept of identity theft is alive and well in foreign countries, too.


----------

